# Full Tub - 21rs - Finished



## SmkSignals (May 2, 2005)

Oh man is today a good day! I just yanked out the worthless step tub and will be installing a full tub soon. I have the 21RS so I wanted to make sure the wheel well was not in the way before buying a tub online, and then have to return it. As in a previous post the wheel well is the same height as the old base, 4 1/2 inches tall.

Now I need to move around the LP lines in the rear of the tub area.



















Anyways, I'll take some pics and report back later. OMG am I excited !!! - Kurt

On edit - ****Link to gallery. I will be adding pics as I go along****


----------



## mx33suprdav (Jul 2, 2006)

its a great mod! you will not regret it.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Nice grass in So Cal, mine is dead and frozen.


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

Can you get to each end of the copper tube? By code is should be type (k) copper thick walled bendable. If you can get at each end and loosen the flaired nut then remove the tube, drill new holes then replace the tube bending it as needed to reinstall. Just don't try to make a bend tighter than 3 times the pipe diameter, 1/2" OD tube tightest bent should be more than 1 1/2" . James


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Agreed. Hopefully you can pick-up a tubing bender and tweak it into submission because adding compression fittings that could leak is not a good option. Good Luck!


----------



## Dan H. (Jul 14, 2006)

I am seriously considering this mod for our 2006, 21RS. I know there are several older post related to this mod so search for them to get some insight.

I look forward to seeing how you change/move the copper tubing since my tub installation is exactly the same.

Keep posting your photos and solutions.

Thanks,


----------



## SmkSignals (May 2, 2005)

Ok here is what I did with the left hand gas line. This line goes to the furnace. The right line goes to the fridge. Please let me know what you think. Does the line bend look ok? And maybe thoughts on the little dimple. (all images are also in the gallery link above)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

gas lines underneath the trailer. a lot of slack










gas line behind rear wall, next to furnace. again, quite a bit of slack










I disconnect the line at both ends, notched the wall so the line could move over to the left a bit. Rolled the bottom curve over the pineapple can (the can was already dented prior to my roll







). Rolled the wall curve using the 3/4 pvc pipe. Then reconnected the lines.










ground level shot of furnace pipe bend.










a small dimple on the lower (floor) bend. pipe on left hand side of pic, about 1/3 of the way down. sorry about the focus










new platform dry fit. notched the wood so no chance of pipe rubbing.










I am not going to mess with the right pipe (fridge pipe) until the tub gets here, and I can dry fit it and check clearances. I ordered the tub Sat online, $125.00 shipped from Texas. It should be here by this coming weekend!! (fingers crossed)


----------



## go6car (Jan 19, 2004)

If we had kept our 28BHS, I would have had to do the same! Nothing like trying to shower in a one foot square space, LOL!

Honestly, why in the world does anyone who designs trailers for a living think that a step-tub is a _good_ thing? Just dont get that!

Good luck with your mod-ding!


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Now that our kiddies are bigger and using the shower instead of taking a bath, a full tub does seem to be an improvement. But for all the years we bathed them in the tub we loved the half tub because it took less water to get it filled. Also, my wife likes to be able to sit down in there and still won't let me do this mod


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Personally I liked the step/seat tub in our old 28rss as I would sit down when I washed so I could get my feet clean easier. Nothing like walking around all day in sandals to get you feet good and dirty and I really did not want to sit the water after seeing what it looked like after cleaning my feet..

Gas lines look good but I would tape up the holes in the wall before you set the tub.

On a side note it looks like time for a new blade in your chop saw.


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

Keep the pics coming! Looks like a fine job.... Really like your pipe bending tool.


----------



## Acadia Hiker (May 29, 2007)

Take it from me and my size 14's--you will NEVER regret doing this mod. Put in an accordian shower door while you're at it.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

CamperAndy said:


> On a side note it looks like time for a new blade in your chop saw.


..burned a little wood eh?


----------



## Compulynx (Oct 15, 2008)

Acadia Hiker said:


> Take it from me and my size 14's--you will NEVER regret doing this mod. Put in an accordian shower door while you're at it.


+1 on the shower door. I did both mods and would NEVER go back to step tub and curtain.

C


----------



## SmkSignals (May 2, 2005)

Thanks for the comments so far. The tub will be here Thur. I also ordered the pleated shower door. That will be here Fri.

Boy-O'-Boy the weekend can not get here soon enough...

Oh, and I borrowed the miter saw from my brother in law. I noticed the bunk blade on the first cut.


----------



## mx33suprdav (Jul 2, 2006)

SmkSignals said:


> I also ordered the pleated shower door.


Where did you find the pleated shower door? I have been searching with no luck. A link would be great to get me in headed in the right direction. Thanks


----------



## SmkSignals (May 2, 2005)

mx33suprdav said:


> I also ordered the pleated shower door.


Where did you find the pleated shower door? I have been searching with no luck. A link would be great to get me in headed in the right direction. Thanks
[/quote]

I ordered mine from my local RV dealer where I bought my trailer. They wanted 90 dollars, no shipping cost. About 2 days to receive. I ordered the 36" by 57" white, to match my new tub.

Camping World have them here -

Pleated shower door

I understand they are super simple to install.

Good luck !!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

SmkSignals said:


> I understand they are super simple to install.


Y-Guy installed mine prior to selling his Outback to me. Click on the link below for the pictures/info he posted on installing the pleated shower door.

Pleated Shower Door Install


----------



## mx33suprdav (Jul 2, 2006)

SmkSignals said:


> I also ordered the pleated shower door.


Where did you find the pleated shower door? I have been searching with no luck. A link would be great to get me in headed in the right direction. Thanks
[/quote]

I ordered mine from my local RV dealer where I bought my trailer. They wanted 90 dollars, no shipping cost. About 2 days to receive. I ordered the 36" by 57" white, to match my new tub.

Camping World have them here -

Pleated shower door

I understand they are super simple to install.

Good luck !!
[/quote]

Thanks for the link. It should have it by next Tuesday. Hope it will keep the water off the floor!


----------



## Dan H. (Jul 14, 2006)

Any new update to your tub mod?


----------



## SmkSignals (May 2, 2005)

Dan H. said:


> Any new update to your tub mod?


Pretty much done... I am having a problem with the front left top corner. A pretty big gap there, about a quarter to half inch gap. Also the front skirt is giving me problems lining up with the inside top of the tub. I'll post pics soon ...


----------



## Cabana Dave (Jan 29, 2007)

SmkSignals said:


> Any new update to your tub mod?


Pretty much done... I am having a problem with the front left top corner. A pretty big gap there, about a quarter to half inch gap. Also the front skirt is giving me problems lining up with the inside top of the tub. I'll post pics soon ...
[/quote]

Hi Kurt,
Best of luck with this project. Will you gain any extra head room with your new tub install? Can the new tub sit any lower than old one?

Dave


----------



## SmkSignals (May 2, 2005)

More pix and descriptions....

--------------------------------------

here is a picture of the tub. It is manufactured by Lyons Industries. It is fully fiberglassed. It has angled fiberglass runners at the bottom instead of the foam. This angles the tub in the direction of the drain.










the edges and corners on this tub are very fragile because of the glass. I cracked the corner dry while moving around the tub dry fitting it. The shower liner covers this little mishap.










I ended up with a 1/4 inch gap in the front left corner. I dont know how??? Probably because I am not really much of a handy man. I couldnt pull the back board any closer with the screw holding the tub without cracking the tub. The upper lip of the tub comes all the way to the end, so i could not get the liner up against the wall.










I pondered half the day trying to figure out how to fix this gap. I ended up using a piece of plastic trim to hide the upper part. I notched the side trim board on the lower part. Then I caulked the little part of the gap remaining.

We now call this "Our factory installed corner drip rail" hehe ...










The tub is in.










The shower door was a breeze. It came with double sided tape on the bottom and sides. I fully caulked the inside of the door.



















I still need to go to Lowes Depot to find a lower trim piece for the skirt. I also need to find a way to attach the skirt to the upper lip of the tub. The old tub had a front thin plastic lip about a inch and a half long, and the skirt was screwed right into it. The front lip on this tub is a lot shorter and the skirt barely reaches it.

All in all I think it came out OK. Appearance I give it a 80%, and that is solely because I am not much of a handy man. Functionality I expect it to rank 100%.

I'll spare you the pictures of the shower in use !!


----------



## SmkSignals (May 2, 2005)

Cabana Dave said:


> Hi Kurt,
> Best of luck with this project. Will you gain any extra head room with your new tub install? Can the new tub sit any lower than old one?
> 
> Dave


Thanks Dave. I could not lower the tub being the wheel well is in the way. Other models may have room to shorten the 2x4 braces that hold up the tub floor board.


----------



## SmkSignals (May 2, 2005)

Last picture. the front skirt is now secure. i used 2 1/8th in clear mirror clips to hold the skirt up against the tub. i added molding to the top as well as the bottom to help dress up the appearance, and hide the holes from the prior installation. Now I gotta get out camping and try this thing out.


----------



## Tyvekcat (Aug 28, 2007)

The shower door was a breeze. It came with double sided tape on the bottom and sides. I fully caulked the inside of the door.


















I still need to go to Lowes Depot to find a lower trim piece for the skirt. I also need to find a way to attach the skirt to the upper lip of the tub. The old tub had a front thin plastic lip about a inch and a half long, and the skirt was screwed right into it. The front lip on this tub is a lot shorter and the skirt barely reaches it.

All in all I think it came out OK. Appearance I give it a 80%, and that is solely because I am not much of a handy man. Functionality I expect it to rank 100%.
[/quote]

Just a small question.
I installed the shower slider/door from Camping World. There is a gap at the top. Basically it doesn't go all the way to the ceiling. So I should leave that gap?


----------



## mx33suprdav (Jul 2, 2006)

[/quote]

Just a small question.
I installed the shower slider/door from Camping World. There is a gap at the top. Basically it doesn't go all the way to the ceiling. So I should leave that gap?
[/quote]

Yes, for whatever reason they do not go all the way to the ceiling. I have about a 4 inch gap on mine. The gap will depend on the tub height. When I installed my full tub i also lowered it as much as possible to give more head room.


----------



## Tyvekcat (Aug 28, 2007)

Ok, that sounds good. Its about three or four inches gap. Maybe its for allowing steam to drift over to the exhaust fan? Since there isn't a vent right above the shower.
So I had to move my light fixture over about two inches so the top rail would clear. I thought about putting some white trim in the gap, maybe? 
Probably best to just leave it open.

I ended up painting the ceiling in the bathroom. It looked real bright. Then I saw a spot on the ceiling at the entry door. So I ended up painting the whole front half of the Outback. Luckily I had some ceiling paint left over from painting the living room last month. It looks good but now I will have to get more paint though to finish








I didn't even see that one coming !


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Looks great. But it looked like a lot of work - and about $300. I think I have used the tub/shower twice in two years, though, and DD and DW have never tried to use it. But then, we don't dry camp. I know that toward the left coast, there are a lot of NFS campgrounds with no hookups and no facilities, so that would change our situation.

Hope everything works as good as it looks!

Mike


----------

